# Kage vs SnowTach



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone ever use the Snow Wolf Fast Tach? How is it and how much $$ is it? Looks just like the Kage system>


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Haven't used either. The Kage is heavier duty it's a Falls plow theSnow Wolf is a Meyer/Diamond


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty sure that snow wolf pays royalties to Kage for similar design. They have some agreement. We do use to 1 Kage plow with their box attachment and it works well. We also have a snow wolf plow only. I would say that the Kage seems to be a little stronger but it also could be the operators in each machine.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We run 2 Snow Wolf Fast Tachs and like them. They seem to rust quick though.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1560416 said:


> Haven't used either. The Kage is heavier duty it's a Falls plow theSnow Wolf is a Meyer/Diamond


Where did you get that from?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have owned a snow wolf and seen the kage in person. The kage is a stronger plow but the snow wolf is not pos. The snow wolf was MUCH stronger than my bobcat plow. To be honest I think I like the snow wolf better just because it is a simpler design than the kage.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WIPensFan;1560802 said:


> Where did you get that from?


Get what from? That the Snow Wolf is a Meyer? Or the Kage is heavier duty?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1560886 said:


> Get what from? That the Snow Wolf is a Meyer? Or the Kage is heavier duty?


Any and all of it.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Guys for your input. Went and seen one today. Last years model and the dealer wants $5,300.00. I laughed and told him to take care!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For a cage or snowwolf? With the box? How big?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1560416 said:


> Haven't used either. The Kage is heavier duty it's a Falls plow theSnow Wolf is a Meyer/Diamond


I'll admit I haven't really kept up, but at one time Snow Wolf was making the plow and Kage the pusher attachment.

Pretty sure that Kage took over both and is selling them as a system now.

At one time, the SnowWolf was just a rebadged Kage.

And I don't think Meyer\Diamond has had the trip edge plow out long enough to be SnowWolf since they started selling them as SnowWolfs.

I could be mistaken though.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Snow Picasso;1560930 said:


> Thanks Guys for your input. Went and seen one today. Last years model and the dealer wants $5,300.00. I laughed and told him to take care!


would need to know the size but that doesn't seem bad..is there any change from last year to this?


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

rob_cook2001;1561038 said:


> For a cage or snowwolf? With the box? How big?


Snow Wolf fast tach


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

xtreem3d;1561053 said:


> would need to know the size but that doesn't seem bad..is there any change from last year to this?


It's a 8 foot snow wolf. He said the price is going up a few hundred if I wanted this years model.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.meyerproducts.com/plows/skidsteer.aspx Fixed model
http://snowwolfplows.com/products/ultra-series/
Diamond has made the trip edge since the 80's. The Kage weighs over 200lbs more they LOOK heavier duty, I haven't personally used either. Oh and Snow Wolfs Pro Series is just a Hiniker. http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/pro_conventional.html
Snow Wolf doesn't make their own tires eitherhttp://www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/index.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Didn't work on edit.http://www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/index.html


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

The blade looks similar but from there back looks different. I thought Stonebrooke equipment owned Snowwolf. As for Kage vs Snowwolf, the Kage has some subtle but key improvements.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562067 said:


> http://www.meyerproducts.com/plows/skidsteer.aspx Fixed model
> http://snowwolfplows.com/products/ultra-series/
> Diamond has made the trip edge since the 80's. The Kage weighs over 200lbs more they LOOK heavier duty, I haven't personally used either. Oh and Snow Wolfs Pro Series is just a Hiniker. http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/pro_conventional.html
> Snow Wolf doesn't make their own tires eitherhttp://www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/index.html





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562070 said:


> Didn't work on edit.http://www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/index.html


Are you just saying they look similar to these others? The tires I knew were pre-exhisting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WIPensFan;1562074 said:


> Are you just saying they look similar to these others? The tires I knew were pre-exhisting.


You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562078 said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink


 No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Kage DOES get theirs from Falls, Snow Wolf DOES get theirs from Meyer/Diamond and Hiniker. I've also seen a Boss trip edge setup for a Kage box unit but that's another story.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562141 said:


> Kage DOES get theirs from Falls, Snow Wolf DOES get theirs from Meyer/Diamond and Hiniker. I've also seen a Boss trip edge setup for a Kage box unit but that's another story.


I don't think so. But I know a Boss will work with Kage box.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Wasting my time to prove to you what I know, but I did some digging on the computer and found this.http://www.kageinnovation.com/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=6


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

So what?? It works with Kage, Falls and Boss plows. That doesn't prove that Kage is owned or gets it's products from Falls Plows. Also, as was mentioned earlier, Stonebrooke equipment owns Snow Wolf, I have not been able to associate them with Meyer in any way. If you or anyone else can prove that Snow Wolf plows are really Meyer plows then please do so.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I do know for a fact that when Kage started making the pusher attachment, it was made to work with any skid steer plow WITH a trip edge. 

So like WIPens stated: So what??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Snow Picasso;1559754 said:


> Anyone ever use the Snow Wolf Fast Tach? How is it and how much $$ is it? Looks just like the Kage system>


Snow Picasso, I apologize for not giving you feedback on the one I own. I know you think they are to pricy and that's understandable because they are expensive. The good part is my Snow Wolf Plow and Tires are one of the best things I have ever bought. I haven't used the Fast Tach very much but it is easy to put on and off and carries a ton of snow. The plow itself is built well and I have not had any problems with it for the 3 seasons I have owned it. I bought mine as previous yrs model and saved some money that way. I think the Kage is built well too but a equipment dealer near me and the guy who I buy my other plows from is a Snow Wolf dealer. Therefor if something broke, I knew where to go with it. I don't know of a Kage dealer ( if there are such things ) near me. Both systems I'm sure are quality products.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an 8' snow wolf with fast tach. I like it. The major con is the hydraulic line set up. I've ripped 3 hoses in 3 years. I keep making them longer but they still keep getting pulled to far. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98939&highlight=snow+wolf
Other then that they can take a good beating. They are worth the money. I got 600 hours out of a set of cutting edges. I keep it out doors all year long and fluid film it once a year and wash it every spring.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

icudoucme;1562302 said:


> I have an 8' snow wolf with fast tach. I like it. The major con is the hydraulic line set up. I've ripped 3 hoses in 3 years. I keep making them longer but they still keep getting pulled to far. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98939&highlight=snow+wolf
> Other then that they can take a good beating. They are worth the money. I got 600 hours out of a set of cutting edges. I keep it out doors all year long and fluid film it once a year and wash it every spring.


I am curious to hear your input as to why you are ripping out the hoses. I have only used mine three times but the first time I ripped out the hoses. I tried to lengthen them as far as I could and pulled them Backwith a bungee cord. I am running them on a s185 bobcat.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WIPensFan;1562166 said:


> So what?? It works with Kage, Falls and Boss plows. That doesn't prove that Kage is owned or gets it's products from Falls Plows. Also, as was mentioned earlier, Stonebrooke equipment owns Snow Wolf, I have not been able to associate them with Meyer in any way. If you or anyone else can prove that Snow Wolf plows are really Meyer plows then please do so.


Never said anyone OWNS anyone just stated where the blades come from. My buddy owns the powder coat shop that does the Kage. Drop shipped straight FROM FALLS in curtain side trailers to his shop. I'm sharing knowledge and maybe privileged (never told not to say anything) information. Do with it whatever you want. It was sunny at my house today, ya want me to try and prove that to you too?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562460 said:


> Never said anyone OWNS anyone just stated where the blades come from. My buddy owns the powder coat shop that does the Kage. Drop shipped straight FROM FALLS in curtain side trailers to his shop. I'm sharing knowledge and maybe privileged (never told not to say anything) information. Do with it whatever you want. It was sunny at my house today, ya want me to try and prove that to you too?


I don't really give a s**t what you do.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WIPensFan;1562470 said:


> I don't really give a s**t what you do.


Why are you getting pissy? I was just trying to share information with everyone you fought and doubted everything I was saying. Believe what you want, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562584 said:


> Why are you getting pissy? I was just trying to share information with everyone you fought and doubted everything I was saying. Believe what you want, I know what I'm talking about.


LOL, you were the one who started getting pissy.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562584 said:


> Why are you getting pissy? I was just trying to share information with everyone you fought and doubted everything I was saying. Believe what you want, I know what I'm talking about.


I didn't want to get pissy with you but you led me to it. Why didn't you just say what you knew when I asked the first time? The information doesn't really mean anything though, both products seem to be built well either way.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure who your buddy is at TCP but his information is wrong. Kage has it's own blade that we designed and manufacture. So to clear things up the Kage blade and the Falls blade are two different plows made by two different companies. I am married to the inventor/designer/founder of Kage Innovation and personally watch the blades being made right outside of my office window.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I always wondered how crow tasted?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Kristin Stephan;1562784 said:


> Not sure who your buddy is at TCP but his information is wrong. Kage has it's own blade that we designed and manufacture. So to clear things up the Kage blade and the Falls blade are two different plows made by two different companies. I am married to the inventor/designer/founder of Kage Innovation and personally watch the blades being made right outside of my office window.


Hmmm. They say love is blind.The spouse is the last to know! Rose colored glasses.Pull the camera out and lets see some shots from you office window. Sounds like a conspiracy /cover-up.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

That clears that up....
Also, I see no resemblance between our snow wolf plows and Meyer or Hiniker


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Advantage;1563816 said:


> That clears that up....
> Also, I see no resemblance between our snow wolf plows and Meyer or Hiniker


Just had to stir the pot, didn't you? Thumbs Up 

I s'pose since it's the internet I really shouldn't expect an admission of being wrong on someone's part, should I?


----------



## SnowWolf (Dec 2, 2011)

WIPensFan, you have your facts correct! To clear up the myth about SnowWolf, SnowWolf IS NOT affiliated with either Meyer/Diamond or Hiniker. Our snow plows are entirely our design and manufacturer. As many Minnesota contractors well know, Stonebrooke Equipment IS in fact the parent company of SnowWolf.

The SnowWolf FastTach is also entirely designed and built by SnowWolf. SnowWolf pays royalties to Kage in honor of their patents, and have since the introduction of the FastTach many years ago. SnowWolf and Kage are very different in their design and each have unique features and benefits. 

Mark Holman, VP Sales & Marketing


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys! I'm glad to see you guys clear up all the misinformation. 

We debated between both brands for a long time, and ended up buying 5 snow wolf plows, two with fast tach mainly due to dealer support. We have used them for 3 seasons. The snow wolf plows have held up great! Only have had a few hydro hoses and cutting edges to replace. One of our fast tach systems is on our 244j end loader and has held up great. I have always thought that the kage system(box part) seemed heavier duty than the snow wolf, but we have never had any issues with our fast tach systems durability. Hope this helps!


----------



## SnowWolf (Dec 2, 2011)

Speaking of 244J, we love this picture we received from an end user on the weekend!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snowwolf;1566379 said:


> WIPensFan, you have your facts correct! To clear up the myth about SnowWolf, SnowWolf IS NOT affiliated with either Meyer/Diamond or Hiniker. Our snow plows are entirely our design and manufacturer. As many Minnesota contractors well know, Stonebrooke Equipment IS in fact the parent company of SnowWolf.
> 
> The SnowWolf FastTach is also entirely designed and built by SnowWolf. SnowWolf pays royalties to Kage in honor of their patents, and have since the introduction of the FastTach many years ago. SnowWolf and Kage are very different in their design and each have unique features and benefits.
> 
> Mark Holman, VP Sales & Marketing


Thank you Mark for responding to this. I wish you guys would show more of a presence on Plowsite, you make great products. There have been a few times I would have liked to private message a question to Snow Wolf, but don't know if that person exists.


----------



## SnowWolf (Dec 2, 2011)

WIPensFan;1566499 said:


> Thank you Mark for responding to this. I wish you guys would show more of a presence on Plowsite, you make great products. There have been a few times I would have liked to private message a question to Snow Wolf, but don't know if that person exists.


WIPensFan - I do apologize that, due to my workload, my visits to Plowsite.com are admittedly rare. I will do my best to increase my presence here, but please don't hesitate at any time to send questions directly to us at [email protected]. I am one of the recipients of this address and will be glad to hear from you.

Best of luck to all, and.... Let it Snow!

Mark Holman, VP Sales & Marketing


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snowwolf;1567008 said:


> WIPensFan - I do apologize that, due to my workload, my visits to Plowsite.com are admittedly rare. I will do my best to increase my presence here, but please don't hesitate at any time to send questions directly to us at [email protected]. I am one of the recipients of this address and will be glad to hear from you.
> 
> Best of luck to all, and.... Let it Snow!
> 
> Mark Holman, VP Sales & Marketing


Thanks Mark.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Good grief Chuck/Mike/Tommy!
You realize my comment that was deleted was made in jest? Hence the jester emote used. 
Also it was made to a coworker.


----------

